

The Real Pictures in Gaza - rksprst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQGLiM3BXqY

======
ctingom
The problem with videos such as this is that it's hard for the average guy to
determine the validity. If they want me to take the video at its face value,
possibly provide references so I know the photos were taken in Gaza and also
recently.

